# Lighting schedule



## CashmereSkeleton (Nov 28, 2014)

I wasn't sure where to put this question. At the moment Erin's light comes on at 5:30am and goes off at 6pm. I work 9-5 and chose these times so that she would be awake for most of the evening when I'm at home, but I was wondering if I'm being a bit unfair. I've noticed other people go from 7am til 9pm and wasn't sure what would be best.

If I should change it, should I do it gradually?


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

I don't see anything wrong with what you're doing. You are still allowing your hedgie to sleep during the day and wake up in the evening/night. You are giving her a 12+ hour light schedule which is great. So I think what you are doing is fine. If she is waking up by herself when the light goes off then she is probably fine. 

I'm not sure about everyone else's opinions so maybe wait for some other people to answer.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

You should be fine. As long as it is twelve hours and she is awake during the night I don't see a problem. You might find it harder to keep that schedule during the summer though when the days are longer and she might sleep in later.


----------



## CashmereSkeleton (Nov 28, 2014)

I got it wrong, her light goes off at 6:30, not 6.

I see what you mean about the summer Desiree. Out of curiosity I looked up how many hours of daylight we will have in the summer and apparently in mid-June we can expect about 17.5 hours of sunlight! I'm going to have to figure out a way to make her room dark :lol:


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

You don't have to worry about that. 12 - 14 hours is just a standard to mimic a good springtime schedule so she doesn't hibernate. Too much light isn't going to be a problem in the summer. Having the lighting schedule is still good though and having a light on is often required in case a big summer storm rolls in and makes it dark. :grin:


----------



## CashmereSkeleton (Nov 28, 2014)

Ahh okay. Hadn't realised that. Thanks for your help


----------



## Bosgarage57 (Dec 30, 2014)

I hate to ask a question on another post, but didn't want to create my own since its similar.

How does everyone light their hedgies? Is just a lamp alright or do I need to get an automatic wall switch.

My hedge will have its own room essentially, but if a lamp shinning at the cage for night time will be enough then that's what I'll do.


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

I had wondered about the question of too much light because one time in the summer when it was very warm, I forgot to turn off my hedgie's light which usually goes off at 8pm, and didn't catch it until 11:30 pm. She slept in and was not very responsive. She wobbled when she walked and made these hollow half-hiss sounds without much reaction when I touched her. I can't remember if she was cool, but it seemed so much like a hibernation attempt, which I thought was strange because it was warm enough and she just simply had a few hours of extra light!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

My hedgehogs are in the front room where if its light out, and not cloudy, in the summer time they get a full 17 hours of sunlight and none of mine were bothered by it. I wouldn't suggest it all year long but in the summer everyone has to deal with a little extra light unless in a windowless or dark area. I've also left Penny's light on all night, timer mistake, and besides the fact that she didn't wheel or wasn't active seemed perfectly normal and safe. I've never heard of too much light causing problems except for the fact that hedgrhogs need darkness to be active and healthy. But 7 hours in the summer is fine. I know for a while River and Rose would get up around 9 and run no matter how light it was.


----------



## Dalex65 (Jan 1, 2015)

I am a new Hedgehog mom,This is what i do, I turn the light on at 7a.m..as soon as it is light out,i turn it off,Quinn's room get's alot off natural light,then at 5p.m when it gets dark,I put light back on until 7p.m.Of course if it is a very cloudy day, i will leave the light on.So far this work's for him,between heating and lighting,it's always so confusing. I am a nervous Nellie anyway, I text the seller all the time during the day,thank god she doesn't mind at all,,,,


----------



## TwinkieDink1 (Oct 13, 2014)

*Room is light underher shelter??*



DesireeM81 said:


> You don't have to worry about that. 12 - 14 hours is just a standard to mimic a good springtime schedule so she doesn't hibernate. Too much light isn't going to be a problem in the summer. Having the lighting schedule is still good though and having a light on is often required in case a big summer storm rolls in and makes it dark. :grin:


Hi need imput..Twinkie Dink is aclemated to me in room that has light by window and tv..However, in reading here about problems in future?? I need to know if she stays sleeping under her cave solid no light gets through it ) and she loves her fleese blankets is she getting light?? Around nine to 12 am no matter if light from large tv she will come out but on cage ( forgot) from about 7 all night till 9am blanket covers her cage.. 
All isgreat just wondering if she needs real light 12 hrs to penetrate her skin for vitamins like d ?? Anyone? Also 2nd x owner but this time at home full attention
she's quite a cutie
thx


----------

